# Bearings- grease vs. sealed?



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a JD 702 10wheel rake, which means 10 bearings to grease. The old Sitrex 3 pt wheel has sealed bearings. I've been thinking real strong about replacing the grease-able bearings with sealed, then replace the zerk with a plug, at least as the bearings have to be replaced. I feel like the price difference (if there is one) would be saved soon with time and grease savings. (they seem to like their slick stuff.)

Thoughts?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Have you ever had a bearing go out on a rake? If not, you probably never will have one. And I think sealed would be a good idea. Keeps the dirt out.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I bought the rake used, 1 wheel was getting pretty 'floppy', so I replaced that bearing then. Not had any more go out, but some are getting kinda loose. Still plenty of life left in 'em. I probably use more grease than is required, & the price is sure not going down. (Plus, it'll give me an excuse to get outta the house some day when I need an "escape"!)


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

I like sealed bearings in most applications. Probably an insignificant price difference between sealed and greaseable bearings given the same level of quality. Biggest enemy of a sealed bearing is a pressure washer.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice thing about greasable is the dirt and wraped hay gets pushed out every time you grease. As well I've found that sealed bearings, if wraped with hay will suck the hay in the seal and then your bearing is done once the seal is compermised.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Prefer greasable myself for most applications. My rake had sealed on the wheels, they also expected you to take them apart once a year and repack 14 wheels, sounds like BS to me. I took the hub caps off and installed a grease zerk on each one. It's a 2004 rake, have never had one go out or have to tighten one, I grease it once in the spring figuring that if repacking them once a year is good enough....

On our fertilizer spreader I have gone to sealed, no point in installing greasables as it's a small miracle if any of them will take grease in six months or year anyways.

Biggest problem on greasable bearings is most people over grease em. Unless the manual specifically calls for it, usually greasing them until the grease runs out is a no-no as the seals have just been popped.

I've seen different manuals call for different things as well, one will say DO NOT OVER GREASE, while the next will tell you to keep pumping until grease is evident around the seal or until you hear them "POP" like on a u-joint.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I always over grease,I like to push any dirt or crap out.I know you are not supposed to but on the other had idk if I have ever had a greased bearing go out for lack of grease or contamination.

I had one that the greaseline came out and was behand a large sprocket so it wasn't getting any grease.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> Biggest problem on greasable bearings is most people over grease em.


Guilty. Always thought in this case too much is better than too little. Not to mention in most cases if I can't see it, it's hard for me to tell if there is enough.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Huh. I always thought the biggest problem with greasables was that people NEVER grease them. I guess we know different people


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

8350HiTech said:


> Huh. I always thought the biggest problem with greasables was that people NEVER grease them. I guess we know different people


Guy was here today and made comment about BTO's."Lease em don't grease em"


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

urednecku said:


> Guilty. Always thought in this case too much is better than too little. Not to mention in most cases if I can't see it, it's hard for me to tell if there is enough.


If your following the maintenance schedule most of the time unless it states otherwise a few shots is enough. Some bearings the seals won't take over greasing, especially some of the lower quality imports, I've seen the seal pushed clear out by too much grease.



swmnhay said:


> Guy was here today and made comment about BTO's."Lease em don't grease em"


We bought our last corn planter used that a BTO had, only two years old and all the paint was still on all the grease zerks. I guess this was a guy that also traded stuff instead of changing oil.


----------

